# Swearing on the forum



## caffn8me (Nov 5, 2005)

Call me a prude but I don't think it's big, clever or even necessary for people to swear in their posts on this forum.  On many other web forums I belong to swearing is prohibited in the rules and some forums also have a censorship feature which blanks out swear words posted by members.  There is more swearing on this forum than on any other web forum I have visited and as the forum has quite a large number of minors who are members too I don't think it is appropriate.

What is it these days that people aren't articulate enough to be able to express their feelings without scattering swear words throughout their posts and signatures?


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 5, 2005)

I have to agree, I don't think there is a need for using innapropriate language.  It is a beauty forum, after all.  Swearing?  Not beautiful.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 5, 2005)

I'll give you an example.  I fly a lot and I belong to a forum for frequent flyers.  It has 4,810,892 posts and 82,088 members.  Specktra is tiny in comparison with 99,299 posts and 3,919 members. A search for the "F" word on the frequent flyer forum yields no results. Zero.   A search on Specktra yields 33 posts with the "F" word and that doesn't include posts of members who have the "F" word in their signature.  If swearing in posts was as common on the frequent flyer forum as it is here there would be 1,599 instances of the "F" word on that forum instead of zero.

Come on folks, we can be better than that, surely.  As Christina_ has said, it's not beautiful.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 5, 2005)

My sincerest apologies; I confess to being an offender - ironically because I don't do it offline. I notice I do it in complaint; I would NEVER and I mean never swear at someone, or direct it towards someone.

In its defence, one of the reasons I think no one has specifically 'banned' it from this forum was that there was another forum (MUA) where many Specktra members originally frequented that had ridiculous rules. It led to some very decent members sometimes losing their accounts and all that. 

Ack, and then there's quotation...if I type 'shite and onions' in a post, is that swearing? Not to me, as it's in direct quotation of a fave author James Joyce.

Please don't think I'm providing opposition here, just trying to provide some of the 'other side'. I personally don't think it's essential to my communication here and could happily abstain from it.


----------



## user4 (Nov 7, 2005)

I both agree and disagree with you. I understand if someone is insulting somebody that you can find it offensive but for the most part people say it if they are just venting and not necessarily directing it to anyone. Also, this is mainly a beauty forum but it is not ONLY a beauty forum, but also a place to vent and speak of other things, hence the chatter section. I don't think you should take it personally.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_I both agree and disagree with you._

 
I'm not taking it personally but I think we can _be_ better than to lower ourselves to swearing.  It _isn't_ necessary and I defy anyone to prove that it is.  As I showed,  another considerably larger and more diverse forum doesn't feel the need to allow swearing and I don't feel we should either.

You are very well educated from what I have read and you really shouldn't need to swear to articulate your thoughts in an effective and eloquent manner.

I can assure you that members of a frequent flyer forum have a _lot_ to complain and rant about - from missed or cancelled flights to major disasters, airlines losing their luggage or having things stolen from it and even TSA staff being over-zealous at security checks.  In fact, in one case a female member of the forum has filed a complaint for sexual harassment against the TSA who she alleges touched her inappropriately in her genitals during screening.  All the associated rants are effectively written without resorting to swearing.  

Compared to that, the problems here seem relatively minor.  Bad service from MAs and SAs, problems with eBay sellers, etc.  As I mentioned in my first post there are also a lot of minors who are members here so perhaps you should consider that postings ought to be "G" rated rather than heading towards an "R" rating.  Can we at least _try_ to be more creative and less expletive in our posts or is that too much to ask?


----------



## user4 (Nov 7, 2005)

I don't see the connection between education and mouthing off whenever I get upset. My boss has a dual PhD and is one of the most intelligent men I know and every other word out of his mouth would have to be bleeped out... I consider myself to be well educated but that kind of flies out the window sometimes when I am upset. I can speak well and get my point across in another way, I do agree but someone I don't want to think. I dont curse a lot, I can say that I am guilty of doing it however. I will attempt to cut it down but I can't guarantee anything. Again, I am sorry if I offend you but sometimes, people just need to vent and the last thing they have on their mind is "ooops, i said a curse!"

And, if you look around, I can almost guarantee (I may be wrong even thought I dont think so) that most of the people doing the swearing, are the under aged kids. I know I never cursed more than when I was in high school.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_people just need to vent and the last thing they have on their mind is "ooops, i said a curse!"_

 
People do of course need to vent but in real life if you swear that moment is soon history.  Here it stays for all to read so perhaps it's a less appropriate forum for certain types of venting.  If the "F" word is used on a single occasion in a non-sexual context in a movie, that movie automatically attracts a PG-13 rating.  That's for one single use.  There are no age restrictions on this forum whatsoever and although some junior high school students swear like troopers, not all do and it certainly shouldn't be encouraged.

As for what education has to do with things, education provides you with a set of language tools including a vocabulary.  The better educated you are the more ways you will have available to express a particular concept or feeling - simply because you have more tools to play with.  It's up to you whether you choose to use those tools appropriately or not.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 8, 2005)

I wouldn't like those types of restrictions on what you write.  Let me amend that - I think that if profanity is directed at someone then that's unacceptable and unnecessary but in the case of swearing in a post like the following I think that it's fine and within my right to do so.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_You know it's funny that you mention that they blend better.  When I first got my Sharkskin it didn't blend worth a *damn* so I left them alone.  But I recently purchased more of them and I really love them now.  They blend so much better now.  But back to your question...I love Lucky Jade.  It's so pretty.  I also love Sharkskin, Shimmersand, Sea Me, and Blurburry._

 
I have heard the argument that if you are truly educated and thus possess an extensive vocabulary then one won't feel the need to utter profanities.  I'm over it.  Some people curse, others don't.  That's life.  And that's what you will find as you look at a cross-section of our society.  Both my parents and I have rather extensive vocabularies but do believe that we can swear with the best of them.  It's the way that some people choose to express themselves and that's fine.  I can speak personally and say that there are times when I want to put something simply, not eloquently.


----------



## Jude (Nov 8, 2005)

Let me preface this by saying that I hold Master's degree from a stellar NY institution and come from a healthy, well rounded upbringing that involved two loving parents who are still together to this day.  I am not saying this to brag, I am telling you this because, guess what... I curse.  I curse despite having an excellent vocabulary and very good communication skills.  I don't always curse and I rarely curse here.  As a matter of fact, for the most part, I choose to use *** instead of the actual curse but the curse is obviously intended.  Yeah.. I know.

Hearing someone curse does not bother me.  Reading a curse word does not affect me in the least.  Judgemental people do bother me however.  The basis that someone who curses is not articulate enough to express themselves is rather baseless as you would have to argue a point that someone like Kurt Vonnegat (who is notoriously profane) is not good with language.  As you and I both know, Kurt Vonnegat knows his way around the spoken and written word.  I am just using him as an extreme example and would like to get back to the case of Specktra.

Of course there are forums where profanity is not allowed.  Just go to Delphi Forums and look around.  Those forums are so heavily moderated that they are stifling.  If you are expecting the type of forum that censors everything and where everyone holds hands around the fire, singing kumbaya with plastic vapid smiles, Specktra might be a bit of a shock or a let down to you.  However, if you are expecting a place where a diverse group of people with different ideas and different ways of expressing their ideas can come together and co-mingle, then Specktra is just what you want it to be.  Colorful people have a tendency to pepper their language with colorful words.  That is a fact of life.  I would rather hang out with a bunch of passionate and colorful people that curse every once in a while than anyone who plays language cop everytime something is said that does not fit their moral standard.

Cursing never bothers me.  Intellectual and Moral elitism bother me.

I am not sorry for throwing around the F bomb every once in a while.  I am sorry that you would make a statement that Specktra has the worst language in any forum that you have visited.  You must not have visited many makeup forums (most notably the ones you find on Live Journal and MySpace) because if you actually do some research on this subject, you will learn that Specktra is one of the 'cleanest', safest and most welcoming of all the makeup forums/communities.  Even though Specktra has very active moderators, I have learned that our main job is to encourage people, inform people and help keep the sight maintained.  There is very little need to actually mod people here because the ladies that visit this forum (for the most part) are mature and decent women and girls who self moderate.  Of course there is going to be a renegade that pisses (oops!) people off and posts things that in my opinion, do not fit the theme of Specktra.  I even ranted about it once, but I would never want to see them censored unless they broke the most common rules of forum cohabitation (trolling, stalking, personal attacks).

One would have to look through rose colored glasses to think that any minor that visits the internet is going to run into swear words on Specktra alone.  I am not a parent, I do not come to Specktra expecting to parent anyone either.  I do not feel guilty in the least  that a minor might see me post a swear word on Specktra.  If the parent of a minor wants to shelter their child from what is deemed as profane language they should not allow their child on the internet.   

One of the best things about Specktra is that this is a forum for people to express their opinions in whatever way they seem fit.  Different viewpoints are encouraged and a debate about those ideas will likely begin but that is healthy.   Thank god we don't agree on everything here.. it would be so f*cking boring.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_One would have to look through rose colored glasses to think that any minor that visits the internet is going to run into swear words on Specktra alone.  I am not a parent, I do not come to Specktra expecting to parent anyone either.  I do not feel guilty in the least  that a minor might see me post a swear word on Specktra.  If the parent of a minor wants to shelter their child from what is deemed as profane language they should not allow their child on the internet._

 
Jude brings up a very good point that I wanted to touch on but forgot to.  While I am accountable for what I say on this forum, I am not going to feel guilty for using profanity which in turn offends someone.  As far as I'm concerned don't read it.  If there are children on here who are too young to read adult language then they shouldn't be on here to begin with.  It's a parent's job to monitor and censor what their children see, hear, and read, not mine.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Nov 8, 2005)

I have to agree with everything jude said. so I make this a short statement:
I'm a marketing manager in the second biggest internet company in germany and one of my task is the company newsletter that goes to 21 million people weekly, so I would say have pretty good communication skills. (at least in my own language 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but on the other hand I swear - a lot. It's part of my personality and the way I express myself. when I say I swear, I don't mean I'm being rude to other people, it's just the way I talk. yeah maybe I should wash my mouth sometime, but hey that's me.

I've been a Specktra member for quit a short time, but what I like here, is that this forum is always nice, friendly, helpful but real. it's not one of the "hello-kitty-all-pink-world" forums where everybody just seems like soulless MU dolls, I deal here with real people and that is exactly what I like. and if swearing is a part of how they talk - fine with me.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm still puzzled why the folks of Specktra feel they are so special that they feel they can use profanity with impunity where other forums which are considerably larger (the frequent flyer forum has nearly fifty times as many members) don't.  If they can express themselves without resorting to profanity, why can't folks here.  The language here really _is_ the worst of any internet forum I've ever used - and I've been using the internet since 1989 (when I had an ARPAnet email address).


----------



## Miss_Behave (Nov 8, 2005)

specktra is the forum with the worst language you've been to?? I don't mean to offend you but you must have got another internet than I have


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 8, 2005)

why the folks at specktra feel so special that they can use profanity?   what on earth does it have to do with feeling special? it is _their _ choice to use profanity if they want. last time i checked, freedom of speech is a right here. if someone is not happy reading it, then *don't read it*. the holier than thou attitude pitting one forum's usage of language as opposed to another is quite silly imo. different people choose to express themselves in different ways, so it's quite absurd to try and force your ideals on them. just because you don't like it, doesn't mean everyone else is going to straighten up and fly right just to suit you. oh,  and specktra folks _ARE _ special!


----------



## Jude (Nov 8, 2005)

I don’t think that a feeling of entitlement has anything to do with it.  This forum allows us the luxury of personal choice which a lot of Forums do not.  If censorship and pressing rules are your bag then hey, God bless you.  I however am happy for the fact that I am able to express myself here without having a mod or an admin hold judgment over my choice of words.

I am a little puzzled myself.  I am puzzled as to why you insist on comparing Specktra to the other forums that you are a part of?  Specktra is a unique forum in itself and most everyone here seems pleased with its unique qualities.  I don’t see anyone else, Mods, Admins or members posting about how Specktra compares to this forum or how Specktra rates in this quality.  It is pretty simple really, if you like us and want to hang, come back again and again.  If we offend you, well, then I don’t know what to tell you.  I just don’t understand why our choice to practice freedom of choice bothers you.  I would never presume to tell anyone how they should conduct themselves if they are not encroaching upon me and appreciate reciprocity in that regard. 

At the end of the day, cursing is a fact of life, whether you approve or not.  All you get when you point out people’s flaws and insist on telling people how they should behave is alienation.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 
_specktra is the forum with the worst language you've been to?? I don't mean to offend you but you must have got another internet than I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Having been internet connected since 1989 (some Specktra members weren't even born then!) and having also been the product manager and subsequently senior technical consultant for the UK's third largest ISP I very much doubt it.


----------



## shygirl (Nov 8, 2005)

You've got to be kidding me.

All I can say is that I'm glad that you are not a moderator because the minute Specktra begins to practice any kind of censorship or express any kind of haughty attitude, I'm out of here. I'm sure others will do the same.


----------



## leppy (Nov 8, 2005)

I really love (sarcasm) how this thread has become a pissing (not sorry) contest. I don't really care how educated you are, or how great your job is, or what your upbringing is. In fact the concept that any of those things validate a persons opinion or make them superior to others is extremely classist and offensive. 

I may be a well educated, fortunate person who is well off and has a good job. I may be a poor girl wearing a paper bag who didn't finish high school and works at McDonalds. If you think that means my opinion is worth less than yours, its your flaw, your issue, your ignorance, not mine.

As for being able to swear here, it has nothing to do with feeling special. The internet is unregulated and allows for free expression. Its not the exception to allow swearing. Its not a concious decision to go against the way things are done. Those communities you speak of that regulate it are the exceptions. Contrary to what some people believe its not the natural state of a community to be strict, or censor its members, that is decision that is made and implemented. I find the implication that one would have to feel like they have special privileges in order to express themselves freely absolutely ridiculous. 

Its not your business to set rules for this forum and its not your business to push your morals on anyone, let alone in a community that is not paid for, not run by, not got anything to do with you at all except that you are allowed to be a part of it.

Just like swearing offends you, people who push their morals & get uppity about things like swearing offend me. You may think the world is a worse place because of cursing, especially in front of minors, I however think the world is a worse place for prudes and those that try to shelter young kids from WORDS. Words are only shocking because they are taboo. 

Beyond that, if this really is the forum with the most swearing you've ever encountered, you lead a very sheltered online life. If you'd like to continue with that sheltered existence because a few words offend you, its your choice. Don't expect everyone to change to suit your moral ideas though. Free expression is something I value highly and one of the reasons that I love this forum so much. I do not believe for a moment that it would be a change for the better if censorship was allowed to be pushed on us.

Communities suffer much more from people that try to force people to do things their way than people who are free and liberal with their language and attitudes. 

I will curse if and when I want to. No one decides for me what is moral or immoral. No one can make me feel stupid or ignorant for the way I choose to express myself, and shame on anyone who tries.


----------



## user4 (Nov 8, 2005)

leppy, i dont think i could have put it better myself. i completly agree. thanks!


----------



## Miss_Behave (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 
_I really love (sarcasm) how this thread has become a pissing (not sorry) contest. I don't really care how educated you are, or how great your job is, or what your upbringing is. In fact the concept that any of those things validate a persons opinion or make them superior to others is extremely classist and offensive. 
._

 
I just want to make this clear: I only mentioned my job, because on the post before said this:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_
You are very well educated from what I have read and you really shouldn't need to swear to articulate your thoughts in an effective and eloquent manner._

 
I wanted to make it clear that education and the ability to be eloquent got nothing to do if somebody swears or not. It's got nothing to do with being superior. Besides that: I totaly agree with your post.


----------



## leppy (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh and, I never made it clear who I am or what my life is like because again, it has nothing to do with how valid my opinion is. I don't feel I need to prove to anyone that I have a right to my opinion or that what I say is worth listening to. 

Just because one might think their opinion is superior because of education or status, doesn't mean its true. I use the word fuck when I feel it most appropriately communicates what I'm trying to express, not because I can't think of another way to say it. Linking it to education is just a sneaky way of trying to shame and insult people who choose not to do things the way you want them to be done.


----------



## leppy (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 
_I just want to make this clear: I only mentioned my job, because on the post before said this:



I wanted to make it clear that education and the ability to be eloquent got nothing to do if somebody swears or not. It's got nothing to do with being superior. Besides that: I totaly agree with your post._

 

I just think its sad that it came to the point where people felt they had to prove that their opinions are valid. I don't mean to attack everyone who did though.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Nov 8, 2005)

sorry, but that's totaly not what I meant! all I wanted to say was pretty much the same then you did: it got nothing to do what background somebody has, swearing got nothing to do with education or whatever. I didn't posted it to state that my oppinion is more valid than others. if I didn't expressed that right I'm really sorry! because I totaly not meant it that way


----------



## leppy (Nov 8, 2005)

Miss B, it wasn't directed at you at all, trust me. I didn't get that impression from your post.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Nov 8, 2005)

thanks leppy, sometimes it's just hard to say what you mean if it isn't your own language


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 8, 2005)

There's a huge difference between a "need" and a "want" - you might "want" to swear in posts but you never "need" to.  You can always write something another way.  I know I'm not the only person who finds swearing on forums inappropriate and to be honest downright ugly.  The entrenched swearers on this forum might be interested to visit this website


----------



## leppy (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't "need" to post at all. You don't "need" to come to this forum or any other that allows for free expression if it offends you. I'm not an entrenched swearer. I'm just going to say what I want to say in whatever way I choose to at the time. I really don't care to be censored by you or by anyone. What is appropriate on this forum is what the owner deems to be so.


----------



## user4 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 
_You don't "need" to come to this forum or any other that allows for free expression if it offends you._

 

Oh so true!!! It's one thing to give an opinion and quite another to try to impose your beliefs on other people...


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 
_What is appropriate on this forum is what the owner deems to be so._

 
Correct me if I am wrong but I don't believe the owner has yet posted anything on the subject of swearing in this thread.


----------



## leppy (Nov 8, 2005)

The owners/admins need only have the rules as they are or change them in response. I'm sure if Janice & Chelsea had thought swearing a major offense that shouldn't be allowed, they well.. wouldn't allow it!


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 8, 2005)

I know I curse.. in my real life and even online when I type. I don't recall swearing much on here, but I have no problem with it. I was brought up around swearing and I do it on an everyday basis. I use the F word many times a day along with the others that are considered "bad". I heard a quote once say that there is no such thing as bad words, just bad people. I agree because I do curse, but I'm not a bad person nor am I stupid because I swear.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 
_The owners/admins need only have the rules as they are or change them in response. I'm sure if Janice & Chelsea had thought swearing a major offense that shouldn't be allowed, they well.. wouldn't allow it!_

 
You might of course interpret rule 8 to include swearing as it certainly can cause offence;
8 ) No offensive material including: Porn, Racism, Criticism, Violence, etc.... Staff will not tolerate this.​Please also note that using fake pictures and stealing pictures of other members is not actually forbidden under any of the Specktra rules but I hardly imagine that Janice and Chelsea endorse these activities.


----------



## leppy (Nov 8, 2005)

*rolls eyes*

You could interpret it any way you like if you really tried hard. Hell I could interpret it as not allowing prudist behaviour as that offends me. Fact is my interpretation is meaningless, as is yours.


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm sorry, but I would just like to say that some of the most brilliant literature has swear words in it, and we still read it in high school when we're minors, so I don't think that it has anything at all to do with being articulate, nor anything to do with being educated.  Words have meaning only when we assign it to them, and I have to say that I do not find the use of swear words on here at all excessive.  Of course, it's something that's up to the admins, but I've been on communities where language regulations are enforced strictly (like fark.com, which has a filter that automatically changes words they deem inappropriate to something more generic), and I've found that people who are excessively using swear words are often in violation of other forum rules which are more valid (personal attacks and threats, etc.).  I really like specktra because there are so few regulations, and yet we all coexist peacefully and learn things from each other, and isn't that what this is all about, feeling free to be yourself and speak your mind, even if your mind wants to say some naughty words from time to time?  They're just words, and this isn't church.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 8, 2005)

I usually stay out of these types of posts, frankly b/c I think they are just stupid. I mean, no offense (as I truly LOVE specktra) but this is just a website. That's all. It's not your job, your lively hood. I don't understand why people get so angry about certain things. In my point of view it's like, who cares. I have better things to do then to get involved in some internet drama. 
However, I will say, everyone is entitled to thier own opinions. The ones on here who keep going back and forth are stubborn in their beliefs and once they learn to accept the others position and not try to change it, they can move on. 
I feel if there really was such a concern, then this topic should have been brought up to one of the Mods in private, that would have been truly the most eloquent way of handling this, instead of causing such a trivial arguement. And secondly, like everything in life, If you don't like something, don't surround yourself with it. I don't feel there is anything wrong with making a suggestion (in your case censoring profanity), however whatever is decided (to allow profanity or not) must be accepted, and if you're not comfortable with the decision you have the freedom to go somewhere you're entirely happy.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_ And secondly, like everything in life, If you don't like something, don't surround yourself with it. I don't feel there is anything wrong with making a suggestion (in your case censoring profanity), however whatever is decided (to allow profanity or not) must be accepted, and if you're not comfortable with the decision you have the freedom to go somewhere you're entirely happy._

 
oh jen, i love your response! if someone isn't happy here, then by all means, GO and leave us be in our happy specktra world.. sheesh.
 * rolls eyes *


----------



## Pei (Nov 8, 2005)

This is a lil anti-climax, but after reading all these intellectual comments posted above, I just wanna ask - What's the big deal about swearing?!

It's a truly controversial topic and it's subjected to one's moral values or beliefs.

Caffn8me,take it with a pinch of salt!


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_Caffn8me,take it with a pinch of salt!_

 
are you sure you don't mean f*****g salt?


----------



## Jude (Nov 8, 2005)

I think that this thread has gone into the realm of ridiculousness because once people have made up their minds about something, they rarely change it.

I vote that we just let this thread die.  All it is doing is rehashing the same points over and over. 

Let's just be happy that Specktra now has it's own morality cop.  Oh goody.


----------



## vloky (Nov 8, 2005)

I haven't even noticed any foul language. I thing somethingawful forums and fadetoblack forums (other places I occassionally frequent..) supercede this forum for foul language. I usually restrain myself here, because as christine said "swearing isn't pretty"


----------



## vloky (Nov 8, 2005)

also, if we are going to start pointing out curse words, soon we will be attacking people for improper grammar, like another forum I sometimes visit barbelith does, they can edit your post for an improper use of a word (wrong tense, atrocious spelling, etc) I agree with Jude, this thread must die.   *squeezes life out of thread with eyelash curlers*


----------



## Janice (Nov 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vloky* 
_  *squeezes life out of thread with eyelash curlers*_


----------



## Bexx (Dec 30, 2005)

*Covers ears, shakes head* Oh stop it caffn8me! Please go elsewhere to preach. I really feel you are over stepping the line. We all play well together, so If you have any major conncerns re: Specktra, maybe this isnt the place for you. 
I know I am being slightly rude, you need not tell me that.
P.S. This is not the 1st time your outspoken beliefs have erked me and I am sure others agree. End of my lil rant!


----------



## macchicaboom (Dec 31, 2005)

seriously, just don't come here if you don't like it.  simple as that.  you shouldn't expect others to conform to what you want or what you think is proper.


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_Let me preface this by saying that I hold Master's degree from a stellar NY institution and come from a healthy, well rounded upbringing that involved two loving parents who are still together to this day.  I am not saying this to brag, I am telling you this because, guess what... I curse.  I curse despite having an excellent vocabulary and very good communication skills.  I don't always curse and I rarely curse here.  As a matter of fact, for the most part, I choose to use *** instead of the actual curse but the curse is obviously intended.  Yeah.. I know.

One of the best things about Specktra is that this is a forum for people to express their opinions in whatever way they seem fit.  Different viewpoints are encouraged and a debate about those ideas will likely begin but that is healthy.   Thank god we don't agree on everything here.. it would be so f*cking boring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didn't want to quote your entire post, but let me say I totally agree.
I am a teacher, I have a liberal arts degree and 214 hours, grad and undergrad.  I also am human with my obsessions and I like having a place that is totally cool and not overly censored where people talk about stuff that I like.....

   I like being on a forum where if I need to vent or talk about how blanking awesome the new mac collection is I can.   This is the first forum where I've felt comfortable by using a tag line that totally expresses me.  Language doesn't bother me, censorship does.  I am an adult and I can handle seeing inappropriate language because I don't believe that anyone here will go to hell for it or I won't be embarrassed by it.  If I ever feel the desire to be sheltered from language in my cosmetic forums I will begin to sell Mary Kay and go to their cult like meetings full of pink cars, hugs and rainbows. LOL 

But if anything I say offends you I apologize in advance b/c I never know when something might come out of my virtual "mouth" .  I like this forum the way it is- people are nice and know about makeup.


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_I'm sorry, but I would just like to say that some of the most brilliant literature has swear words in it, and we still read it in high school when we're minors, so I don't think that it has anything at all to do with being articulate, nor anything to do with being educated.  Words have meaning only when we assign it to them, and I have to say that I do not find the use of swear words on here at all excessive.   I really like specktra because there are so few regulations, and yet we all coexist peacefully and learn things from each other, and isn't that what this is all about, feeling free to be yourself and speak your mind, even if your mind wants to say some naughty words from time to time?  They're just words, and this isn't church._

 
Thats so true, I taught HS English last year and the main thing that got some of my kids hooked on certain classic novels was the use of not so politically correct language.  I have to quote a sophomore boy on this "The swear words got me hooked and then I liked the rest of the book" (On "Of Mice and Men" by Steinbeck).  They enjoyed Hamlet because of Shakespeare's racier material.   Thankfully I only had to justify the "classics"I taught to one parent.


----------



## Isis (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joytheobscure* 
_Thats so true, I taught HS English last year and the main thing that got some of my kids hooked on certain classic novels was the use of not so politically correct language._

 
Lets not forget Mark Twain either. His work deffinitelly riled up some controversey! Not to mention the works almost got banned from the school systems. Thankfully no ones uses that language here because that would be crossing way over the line. And that's pretty much were I'd draw it.
I agree with most everyone here on the subject of forum swearing. There are huge differences. And we're all human and subject to fallabilities.
I think the horse is dead now.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_I am sorry that you would make a statement that Specktra has the worst language in any forum that you have visited.  You must not have visited many makeup forums (most notably the ones you find on Live Journal and MySpace) because if you actually do some research on this subject, you will learn that Specktra is one of the 'cleanest', safest and most welcoming of all the makeup forums/communities.  Even though Specktra has very active moderators, I have learned that our main job is to encourage people, inform people and help keep the sight maintained.  There is very little need to actually mod people here because the ladies that visit this forum (for the most part) are mature and decent women and girls who self moderate.  Of course there is going to be a renegade that pisses (oops!) people off and posts things that in my opinion, do not fit the theme of Specktra.  I even ranted about it once, but I would never want to see them censored unless they broke the most common rules of forum cohabitation (trolling, stalking, personal attacks)._

 
im deff seconding that i agree with her 100% specktra is the cleanest and most welcoming and has the most mature men and women


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 31, 2005)

I agree with leppy completely.

Also I've been a moderator for around 6 years in the official website of the british band Muse, and you should see the posts in there... And no one gives a damn about swearing. Specktra is definitely not the forum with the worst language in the internet. 

And about the whole minors thing... Those minors you're trying to protect with the non swearing are exposed to media, violent movies, newspaper photographs and news on tv every single day that show them things they shouldn't be seeing. Are you going to censor the BBC too?

The solution is not censoring stuff, but teaching minors that it's their choice to swear or not.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 31, 2005)

very nicely put
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_I agree with leppy completely.

Also I've been a moderator for around 6 years in the official website of the british band Muse, and you should see the posts in there... And no one gives a damn about swearing. Specktra is definitely not the forum with the worst language in the internet. 

And about the whole minors thing... Those minors you're trying to protect with the non swearing are exposed to media, violent movies, newspaper photographs and news on tv every single day that show them things they shouldn't be seeing. Are you going to censor the BBC too?

The solution is not censoring stuff, but teaching minors that it's their choice to swear or not._


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 1, 2006)

In my opinion I dont mind people saying bad words.  Bad words help express the persons feelings lol when they get really angry or sad.  Now if it was bad words towards a person then I wouldnt like it at all.  But I dont think specktra will have a BIG problem with that.  We are mature ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and gents.  I know we all have respect for each other so I dont think it wont be such a big problem in here.


----------



## stella. (Jan 1, 2006)

It's surprising to hear that this forum swears the most out of all you're on, because to me this is nothing.

So far it doesn't look like the mods agree, but even if the admin decides to censor words, it will not make _that_ much of a difference. The word will be censored but it won't mean they're not swearing. Also, it's extremely easy to get around the censors and swear.


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 2, 2006)

.0332% of the posts here contain the f-bomb according to the numbers provided in the 3rd post in this thread. I don't know about everyone else, but that doesn't seem very threatening to me.

I own and run a small forum of people who are all friends in real life and online, with only 62 members (due to a recent reinstallment of the boards, we previously had over 100 members). Our current post total is 4,194 posts, and doing a search of "Fuck" yielded 65 posts. 65 out of 4,194, or 33 out of 99,299???? There's a message board right there that is worse than specktra. To say that the members of my board are vulgar, illiterate people would be completely off target. The members are a combination of mothers, teachers, siblings, best friends, people with degrees, people without degrees. The thing that makes us a family is that we all care and respect for each other. Even with swearing. People who join quickly discover that even the word "cunt" is not taboo, yet is something to be embraced and not be offended by. I'm a cunt? Hell yeah I'm a cunt, don't try to use your words to offend me. I am HIGHER than that. Words are just words. Words words words, and I've already said too much. I know this thread is dead, but I thought the mathematical calculation of the percentage of posts containing "fuck" was hilarious.

Also, I'm not sure if most people were brought up in ultra-conservative communities in real life, or what, because I certainly wouldn't think there'd be any CHILDREN browsing this forum, as children wearing makeup certainly doesn't seem right (although, any 'child' who wears makeup probably knows every swear word in the book) and I don't know about ya'll, but when I was 16 and started wearing makeup, I also swore on a daily basis, too. I wasn't presented with a sheet of curse words when I turned 18. I already knew them!

If there's ANYONE here who for the first time in their entire life saw the word "fuck" or any other curse word because of specktra, PLEASE, by all means, step forward, and tell your story of how it changed your life for the worst.


----------



## Chelly (Jan 9, 2006)

this is arguably the cleanest forum (language wise) i've ever been to - its a nice change from hearing every single curse thrown at you at once but regardless i dont think its a big deal if people curse. to each his own.


----------



## pucci (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelly* 
_this is arguably the cleanest forum (language wise) i've ever been to - its a nice change from hearing every single curse thrown at you at once but regardless i dont think its a big deal if people curse. to each his own._

 
I agree! This is the forum that I'm most aware of being on my best behaviour- because everyone is so polite!


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 26, 2006)

Personally I think attitude is more important that words. Not only do I find that swearing is kept to a minimum here, but the attitude of Specktra members is very open and welcoming. When you come here you know that you will be supported and befriended. I like this site. End of story.


----------



## jeannette (Jan 27, 2006)

Swearing on this forum? Where?


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 27, 2006)

OMG, if people didnt make such a big deal out of it, cussing wouldnt be taboo and therefore not as many  people would feel the need the cuss.


----------

